# Sketch Update



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't posted in a week or two because I have been really busy with school.

We are pretty sure Sketch is not pregnant. She has started slimming out, and when she is held, there isn't anything you can feel around her belly. We are thinking that she was not well excersised, and that is why she was so big.

She still isn't 100% comfortable with me. She does really like Tim, but he has been able to handle her more than me.

She is such a fun hedgie. She loves running around the house, and doesn't seem to be scared of much anymore. She also loves that dang wheel. I really want to hook up a pedometer or something to see how far she is running.

We've also figured out when she loves to eat, and what she does and doesn't like for snacks. 

She is such an awesome girl.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad to hear all is going well  Just be cautious, females can be preggers with zero signs, but its also possible that she is not. My Hester was housed with her brother until she was 18 weeks old and somehow managed not to get pregnant. Once that 55 days passes, then you're good to go. She sounds like she'll be a sweet girl.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad things are going well & you're bonding!!


----------

